# Pen Rack



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 8, 2006)

Before I begin, allow me to give credit to Mike Vickery(VICK) for the masterful herringbone Morado pen that he made available for me.It sits on top of the 'rack' and rightfully belongs on top of the heap. It's that good and belongs on top. Thank you again Mike.

I'm actually showing off the little maple pen rack that I put together from my leftover maple pen trays that I've been selling to our IAP members. I like the simplicity & functionality that are incorporated in the design. As you will notice it will accomodate the small slimline pens all the way up to the beefier cigars. All these pens were crafted by yours truly with the exception of Mike's Morado. Hope that the rack inspires others to come up with their own designs.
-Peter-


----------



## Dario (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice rack!!!

Now, if I may (hope you won't take offense)... have you considered removing the front leg?  (changing the shape to T instead of + ).

I think it will stay as stable and will present the pen much better.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 8, 2006)

Dario, I like your design vision. I'm off to the shop for design revision II.
Thanks for the input. Your suggestion is +rec'd.

-Peter-


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jun 8, 2006)

Its a good concept, I agree with Dario about the front leg, however it may "soften" the base some if it were round or elipse with a nice round-over or ogee edge.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice rack, Peter! [^]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 8, 2006)

Clever and simple idea. May I plagarize....I mean, borrow the idea? []


----------



## angboy (Jun 8, 2006)

I have to say, that pen that's all by itself in two pictures- it's one funky pen!!! I especially like the black and white parts right near the centerband, and am curious what that looked like before? I assume it's a piece left over from another blank- so what did the original blank look like?

Now, as for the rack... I'm sure that Dario and Billy are better judges than me about it being a nice rack, after all, they are both more experienced (wood turners? babe watchers?) than me, but I do like it. Somehoe it kind of makes intuitive sense to have a pen rack made out of wood, rather than plastic, especially for displaying pens made of wood.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> Now, as for the rack... I'm sure that Dario and Billy are better judges than me about it being a nice rack, after all, they are both more experienced (wood turners? babe watchers?)


Angela, nothing seems to get by you. Oh so perceptive and oh so naughty[]

Kevin, thanks for the additional design suggestion.
Frank, feel free to borrow at will.
Thanks to all for the nice & witty comments.
-Peter-


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />I assume it's a piece left over from another blank- so what did the original blank look like?


This is the way the colorply start out looking. I save the small chunks and sometimes manage to get a 'funky' design.
-Peter-


<br />


<br />


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />have you considered removing the front leg?  (changing the shape to T instead of + ).
> I think it will stay as stable and will present the pen much better.


Dario/Kevin thanks for your suggestion for improving on the original design. Went back into revision mode and came up with these alternate displays that have the front leg either removed or shortened and yet still maintaining overall stability.
-Peter-


<br />


<br />


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 11, 2006)

I think the new design layout if fantastic!  I can't believe I'm saying this but nice rack [:0][][]

Janet


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2006)

I have been looking for display ideas for my pen collection. Although the collection is small right now, (only 50 pens or so) I will be needing enough racks or stands to hold over 700 pens when it is done. with my shop nearing completion I hope to kick the collection into a higher gear soon. I have over 100 kits waiting in boxes and more on the way. If you don't mind I will save one of these images as one way to make a stand for them. they are nice looking, made of wood, and I could make them longer or shorter as needed for various pen style collections and I could replace them without bankrupting myself. thanks for the idea.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 11, 2006)

Janet, thanks for commenting and that you like the new design.

Daniel, I feel good knowing that I may have inspired another fellow IAP member in coming up with their own design. Your shop is coming along nicely. Bet you can't wait until it's all done and your ready to 'turn'.

-Peter-


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 11, 2006)

A note of caution. I made myself some pen display stands from aromatic red cedar. Big misteak. [:I] The cedar, I learned, attacks the finish on the pens. Just a couple hours resting on the stand put blemishes on the finish. I'll use something besides for these stands.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 11, 2006)

I like it with the grove cut in. That looks much nicer.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 18, 2006)

Here are a few more ideas for making some more pen racks. These were all made from leftover scraps that were too good to burn. Give them a try, they'll really enhance your work and just take minutes to assemble.
-Peter-


<br /> 


<br />


<br />


<br />


----------

